
Mathematical Treasures - vo2maxer
https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/mathematical-treasures-from-the-smith-and-plimpton-collections-index
======
smacktoward
This index only includes “treasures” from two collections - there’s a more
comprehensive index here:
[https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/index-
to-m...](https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/index-to-
mathematical-treasures)

My personal favorite is this one, the only mathematical proof ever published
by a U.S. President — James A. Garfield’s 1876 proof of the Pythagorean
Theorem:
[https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/mathematic...](https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/mathematical-
treasure-james-a-garfields-proof-of-the-pythagorean-theorem)

------
miguelisolano
Oxford's Bodleian library also recently (partially) opened its post-1500s
books and manuscripts collection online:

[https://archives.bodleian.ox.ac.uk](https://archives.bodleian.ox.ac.uk)

(Doesn't include their famous illuminated medieval manuscripts collection
though.)

